# 

## GrasshopperXTR

Witajcie,
jestem na etapie projektowania domu - bryła już gotowa, zaczynamy pracę z konstruktorem. Jestem zdecydowany na płytę fund., która w przekroju będzie wyglądała +/- następująco:
- grunt rodzimy,
- pospółka (grubość w zależności od badań gruntu),
- XPS 20cm,
- zbrojenie,
- beton 20cm,
- zbrojenie (?).

I tutaj nasuwa się pytanie - czy warto umieścić wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe w płycie? Dodam, że dom całoroczny, więc bezwładność cieplna jest OK. Ma być <EP40. Jakie byłyby zalety zrobienia kolejnej warstwy (3-5cm) styropianu i położenie na nim podłogówki?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## pieknyromek

W płycie? :eek:  Ja tam specjalistą od płyt nie jestem(sam mam standardowe fundamenty), niech się ktoś lepszy wypowie ale moim zdaniem nie w płycie ogrzewanie. Styro najpierw potem rurki ogrzewania :yes:  No chyba że chcesz mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu to może ale bym tak nie robił.

----------


## fotohobby

Można w płycie, można w dodatkowej wylewce, leżącej bezpośrednio na płycie, można w wylewce oddzielonej styropianem. Zależy czego oczekujesz, czym grzejesz.

----------


## adam_mk

Na legalecie chałupa pracuje podobnie jak tu by działała.
Dla jednych dobre, dla innych zbyt nowatorskie.
Wymusza sporą dokładność poziomowania i gładkości , bo na to już tylko pokrycie podłogowe idzie.

Adam M.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

@fotohobby

Dom będzie grzany kotłem gazowym i cały raczej mocno akumulacyjny (silka 24 cm) + WM + GWC. Czego oczekuję? NIezawodnejgo, energooszczędnego sposobu grzania domu.

@adam_mk

Jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie to o to się nie boję, bo ekipa jest łebska.

To może zapytam inaczej: jakie są wady i zalety obu rozwiązań, tzn. podłogówki w wylewce oddzielonej styro od płyty i podłogówki bezpośrednio w płycie bez wylewek?

----------


## gall86

Witam,
ja także się z tym męczę i najprawdopodobniej utopię podłogówkę w płycie, przymocowaną do dolnego zbrojenia.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

No właśnie ja też chciałbym to tak rozwiązać, bo koszty mniejsze, a większych wad nie widzę. Czekam tylko na kogoś kto mi powie, że to jest bez sensu i wskaże na minusy  :smile:

----------


## tom.pk

Akumulacyjność płyty jest pożądana w przypadku grzania prądem lub pompą ciepła z wykorzystaniem drugiej taryfy.Ogrzewanie gazem i duża bezwładność to raczej wada , nie przynosi to żadnych oszczędności .Wykonanie płyty z ogrzewaniem jest trudniejsze ,a w przypadku uszkodzenia rury jak ją wymienić-naprawić?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Rozmawiałem z architektem dot jeszcze jednej rezczy. Skoro bezpośrednio na płycie trzeba by montować okna (np. tarasowe) i drzwi to, żeby nie powstały wysokie progi i tak będzie konieczne zrobienie wylewki... Jak można sobie z tym poradzić?

----------


## wanker

Mozna i bez wylewki, ale do tego spec grupa plus archeolog nie wystarczy  :rotfl: 




> Rozmawiałem z architektem dot jeszcze jednej rezczy. Skoro bezpośrednio na płycie trzeba by montować okna (np. tarasowe) i drzwi to, żeby nie powstały wysokie progi i tak będzie konieczne zrobienie wylewki... Jak można sobie z tym poradzić?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Nie rozumiem?

----------


## wanker

przeciez architekt z skad mialby wiedziec musisz isc do inzyniera a on ci pomoze z tymi oknami i drzwiami tarasowymi, dam ci maly tip  :wiggle:  tak samo sie np. to robi z   oscieznicami drzwi  dla wind  :stereo: 



> Nie rozumiem?

----------


## Krzysztof8

By nie było problemu progu profil ( ramę lub ościeżnicę) montuje się w płaszczyźnie ocieplenia na wysięgnikach mocowanych do lica płyty co redukuje przy okazji mostek termiczny przy progu.  Ja dodatkowo w strefie progów wtapiam w płytę bloczki ze szkła piankowego ( wysoka wytrzymałość mechaniczna i zarazem niezłe parametry izolacyjne.  Strefa progu jest więc w dwójnasób zabezpieczona przed powstaniem mostka termicznego. 

Ja też chcę robić ogrzewanie w płycie fundamentowej. Jak zamocować rury podłogówki  w strefie miedzy poziomami zbrojenia by się przy wylewaniu betonu nie przesuwały ?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Cześć, dzięki za wskazówki. Co do ogrzewania - moi instalatorzy będą je mocowali od spodu górnej warstwy zbrojenia, więc przy zalewaniu nie powinno być problemów.

----------


## Emistofeles

Interesuje mnie jak instalatorzy wykonali ta podlogowke? Ogołem chciałbym sie dowiedzieć wszystkiego o tej płycie fundamentowej (o ile to mozliwe).

 Ile m2?
 Ile kosztowała wymiana pospolki i na jaka glebokosc trzeba było ja wymienic?
 Ile kosztował XPS i ile m3 poszlo?
 Ile zbrojenia i za ile?
 Ile betonu i za ile?
 Ile kosztowała podłogówka (materiał) a ile robocizna?

 Czy moge prosic o jakies zdjecia?

 Mam zamiar samemu wiekszosc rzeczy zrobic, a w internecie mało jest zdjec jak zrobic podlogowke w plycie fundamentowej.

 Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Ile m2?


Ok. 160 m2



> Ile kosztowała wymiana pospolki i na jaka glebokosc trzeba było ja wymienic?


U mnie pod domem wg badań 3 metry dobrze zagęszczonego piasku, więc tylko zdjąłem humus (ok 30 cm) i podsypałem 20 cm piasku, żeby chwycić "0".



> Ile kosztował XPS i ile m3 poszlo?


XPS Synthos 30, grubość 10 i 15 cm kosztował ok. 430 zł/m3. Razem z opaską przeciwwysadzinową potrzebne było ok 52 m3. Pod płytą jest 25 cm + 25 cm burta dookoła + opaska gruba na 10 cm i szeroka na 60 cm.



> Ile zbrojenia i za ile?


3,3 tony, ceny stali mocno się zmieniają w czasie więc do przeliczenia.



> Ile betonu i za ile?


40 m3, ceny podobnie jak w przypadku stali



> Ile kosztowała podłogówka (materiał) a ile robocizna?


Nie wiem, bo płaciłem za całość z usługą wraz z innymi pracami instalacyjnymi w płycie.



> Czy moge prosic o jakies zdjecia?


Jestem teraz na wakacjach, więc jak wrócę to wkleję  :smile: .

----------


## Jakuboski

Witam. Powiedzcie mi co z dylatacja podlogowki w takiej plycie? i czy rzeczywiscie wychodzi ona taniej niz tradycyjny fundament?

----------


## Emistofeles

Czy te 160m2 jest razem z garazem? Jesli tak to czy pod garazem tez jest ogrzewanie podlogowe?




> 40 m3, ceny podobnie jak w przypadku stali.


Jakiej grubości jest ta płyta?




> Pod płytą jest 25 cm + 25 cm burta dookoła + opaska gruba na 10 cm i szeroka na 60 cm.


Co to jest ta opaska?




> Nie wiem, bo płaciłem za całość z usługą wraz z innymi pracami instalacyjnymi w płycie.


To ile kosztowała cała usługa wraz z pracami instalacyjnymi w płycie? I ogółem ile kosztowała cała płyta w takim zestawieniu?

----------


## imrahil

> Co to jest ta opaska?


Przeciwko przemarzaniu gruntu pod płytą. Wszystko jest na forum  :smile:

----------


## Emistofeles

> Przeciwko przemarzaniu gruntu pod płytą. Wszystko jest na forum


Mysle, ze to to: 
https://www.google.pl/search?q=p%C5%...%3B2144%3B1424

Tylko zastanawiam się w czym to pomaga jak i tak cała płyta jest otoczona 25cm styro?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Czy te 160m2 jest razem z garazem? Jesli tak to czy pod garazem tez jest ogrzewanie podlogowe?
> 
> Jakiej grubości jest ta płyta?
> 
> To ile kosztowała cała usługa wraz z pracami instalacyjnymi w płycie? I ogółem ile kosztowała cała płyta w takim zestawieniu?


160 m2 z garażem - podłogówki w garażu brak
Płyta ma 25 cm grubosci
Kosztu całej płyty nie liczyłem, jeżeli chodzi o wszystkie instalacje to w przybliżeniu koszt 30k zł - w tym rurowe gwc, woda, kanalizacja, odkurzacz centralny, podłogówka

----------


## Emistofeles

> 160 m2 z garażem - podłogówki w garażu brak
> Płyta ma 25 cm grubosci
> Kosztu całej płyty nie liczyłem, jeżeli chodzi o wszystkie instalacje to w przybliżeniu koszt 30k zł - w tym rurowe gwc, woda, kanalizacja, odkurzacz centralny, podłogówka


A gwc jakiej firmy?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> A gwc jakiej firmy?


Bezfirmowy zrobiony na pomarańczowych rurach kan. w układzie Tiechelmanna.

----------


## adamzzz

Witam. Na wiosnę zaczynam budowę domu parterowego na płycie fundamentowe robionej własnymi siłami.
Nad jedną kwestią się jeszcze zastanawiam: gdzie i jak usytuować rury ogrzewania podlogowego?
W 100% bedzie podłogówka zasilana PCI. Stawiam na akumulacyjność i grzanie w 2 taryfie.
Zastanawialem się nad: 
1. wylaniem plyty bez rur ktore umieszczę w dodatkowej wylewce (ciezko bedzie je umocować  na listwach oraz dodatkowy koszt 
2. na lub pod górnym zbrojeniu w płycie (raczej ciężko bedzie je rozprowadzić )
3.Bezpośrednio na xps spinkami. Za przemawia ławtwość wykonania ale martwię się potężną bezwładnością.

Najbardziej skłaniam się do ostatniej wersji. Czy ktoś mocował rurki bezpośrednio na xps? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Z doświadczenia moich instalatorów - najpierw rozprowadzenie i wstępne umocowanie paskami zaciskowymi na dolnym zbrojeniu, potem po skręceniu górnej siatki podwieszenie podłogówki pod nią. Zysk moim zdaniem zysk jest taki, że wracając z dłuższego urlopu do wychłodzonego domu jednak szybciej odczujesz ciepło pod stopami niż mając podłogówkę "na dnie" płyty.

----------


## Emistofeles

> Z doświadczenia moich instalatorów - najpierw rozprowadzenie i wstępne umocowanie paskami zaciskowymi na dolnym zbrojeniu, potem po skręceniu górnej siatki podwieszenie podłogówki pod nią. Zysk moim zdaniem jest taki, że wracając z dłuższego urlopu do wychłodzonego domu jednak szybciej odczujesz ciepło pod stopami niż mając podłogówkę "na dnie" płyty.


Wszyscy prosimy o zdjęcia  :yes:

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Wszyscy prosimy o zdjęcia


Myślę, że 4 wystarczą  :smile: . Mogę wrzucić dodatkowe gdyby była potrzeba spojrzenia na coś konkretnego.

GWC:


Instalacje na dolnym zbrojeniu:


Zbrojenie górne gotowe, przed zalaniem:


Po zalaniu:

----------


## jajmar

> 160 m2 z garażem - podłogówki w garażu brak


W jakis posób zabezpieczyłeś się przed stratami ciepła przez garaż ? Stosowałes dylatację płyty? 
Zimna płyta w garażu wychlodzi sąsiędnie pomieszczenia. 

Zaciekawil mnie rozkład rur w tej płycie co ile one są - 30cm ? są miejsca zagęszczone? Na pierwszy rzut oka to jakos tak rzadko te rurki masz.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> W jakis posób zabezpieczyłeś się przed stratami ciepła przez garaż ? Stosowałes dylatację płyty? 
> Zimna płyta w garażu wychlodzi sąsiędnie pomieszczenia.


Dylatacji brak, chociaż się nad nią zastawiałem po przeczytaniu wątku o płytach. Architekt rekomendował to rozwiązanie jako prostsze i bez ryzyka pękania ścian - poza tym garaż sąsiaduje tylko z kotłownią. Izolował będę najprawdopodobniej ścianę dzielącą te 2 pomieszczenia.




> Zaciekawil mnie rozkład rur w tej płycie co ile one są - 30cm ? są miejsca zagęszczone? Na pierwszy rzut oka to jakos tak rzadko te rurki masz.


Podłogówka wg załączonego projektu. Rurki co 30 cm są tylko w 1 pomieszczeniu.

----------


## jajmar

Tak ogladam to co wybudowałes i przyznam szczerze mam wątpliwości czy to bedzie dobrze działało. Umieściłeś rurki w górnej warstwie betonu, betonu masz zdaje sie 25 cm, dzielisz instalacje na pomieszczenia, zostawiasz puste pola (np w kuchni pod szafkami, pod schodami) 

Czytając początek wątku myślałem że chces grzać całą płytę. Pisząc całą mam na myśli cały jej przekrój 25 cm i całą powierzchnię - bez żadnych wyjątków.  
Jak po ~20-50h rozgrzejesz płyte bedziesz mial wszędzie ciepło, stała temp itd. 

A to co masz jak ma funkcjonować? Rozstaw rurek jak "zwykłej" podłogówce gr.7-8cm + posadzka. Grzejesz 8-10 cm grubości i od tąd do tąd, przecież płyta obok np pod szafkami będzie "wychładzać" strefę obok. Wiem w efekcie część tej energii wróci do pomieszczenia, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie czemu służa te dziury w układzie rur? 

Użytkuje 70m2 podłogówki od 7 lat i jestem z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowolony. Ale wiem że jak w wylewce nie ma rurki to 15cm dalej jest chłodna podłoga. 

No ciekawe jak to będzie działało.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Jajmar, zapomniałem dodać ważnej informacji - podłogówka jest rozłożona na całej powierzchni pomieszczeń, bez wyjątków na szafki etc. Co do Twoich uwag do tego, że de facto mamy do czynienia z "normalną" podłogówką w płycie to zakładam, że biuro projektowe, które zajmowało się tematem odpowiednio policzyło moce obwodów i dobrało je do płyty i zapotrzebowania cieplnego budynku / pomieszczeń. Rzeczywistość zweryfikuje projekt pewnie za rok.

----------


## ASŁAN

Kto daje gwarancje skuteczności tego układu ? Projektant ?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Kto daje gwarancje skuteczności tego układu ? Projektant ?


Każdy projektant odpowiada za błędy projektowe i podobnie jest w tym przypadku.

----------


## adamzzz

Ja mam pytanie jak prowadzic rury ogrzewania. Wiem że pętle  maja byc równe max 70m każda ale jak je prowadzić?
Na całej powierzchnij plyty nie zważając na ściany (nosne tez), czy omijać sciany i wszystkie rury prowadzic korytarzem do rozdzielacz.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Ja mam pytanie jak prowadzic rury ogrzewania. Wiem że pętle  maja byc równe max 70m każda ale jak je prowadzić?
> Na całej powierzchnij plyty nie zważając na ściany (nosne tez), czy omijać sciany i wszystkie rury prowadzic korytarzem do rozdzielacz.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


witam

tak jak piszesz najlepiej: 


> omijać sciany i wszystkie rury prowadzic korytarzem do rozdzielacz


pozdrawiam

----------


## dzinks0

witam,
moglbys kolego lepiej zeskanowac ten projekt podlogowki ? 
wlasnie czytam o tego typu fundamentach i chcialbym aby ktos wypisal liste co trzeba "wlozyc" przed zalaniem. chodzi mi ze dajem: rurki do ogrzewania, ciepla i zimna woda, kanalizacja, rura ogrzewania powietrza do rekuperatora, rurki odkurzania centralnego (jesli ktos chce), rurki z np kolektora poziomego do pompy ciepla. cos jeszcze ??

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Cześć,
wstawiam projekt w wyższej jakości. Tak jak mówiłem wcześniej podłogówka jest na całej powierzchni bez omijania szafek.

----------


## alberciq

@ GrasshopperXTR
a nie lepiej jak byś umieścił rozdzielacz na przeciległej ścianie kotłowni przy drzwiach? będziesz mieć o kilka metrów krótsze pętle, zyskujesz na materiale (rury + izolacja) oraz na oporach - pompa mniej prądu weźmie, do tego nie ma ryzyka że kotłownia będzie przegrzana jak by izolacja nie była skuteczna tak jak byś sobie tego życzył.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> @ GrasshopperXTR
> a nie lepiej jak byś umieścił rozdzielacz na przeciległej ścianie kotłowni przy drzwiach? będziesz mieć o kilka metrów krótsze pętle, zyskujesz na materiale (rury + izolacja) oraz na oporach - pompa mniej prądu weźmie, do tego nie ma ryzyka że kotłownia będzie przegrzana jak by izolacja nie była skuteczna tak jak byś sobie tego życzył.


Słuszna uwaga - niestety ogrzewanie już wykonane, więc na poprawki za późno.

----------


## TwojPan

> Słuszna uwaga - niestety ogrzewanie już wykonane, więc na poprawki za późno.


Witam.
Trochę czasu już upłynęło.Mieszkasz już?Jestem ciekaw jak ta podłogówka działa.
Podejście było ,nie tyle nowatorskie co odważne.Takie połączenie płyty Legllet z wodą zamiast powietrza i przy nieco odmiennej technologii....
Jak to teraz funkcjonuje?

----------


## Dablju

Witam

Również jestem zainteresowany czy rozwiązanie sprawdziło się w praktyce.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

też bym chętnie posłuchał wniosków po 2 latach użytkowania

pozdrawiam

----------


## Malamut Max

Jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie to o to się nie boję, *bo ekipa jest łebska.*

Witam 
A można prosić jakieś namiary na ta firmę skoro jest ok ?? :smile: 
Właśnie przymierzam się do budowy i planuję też płytę z ogrzewaniem + PC Danfoss

----------


## KrzysztofDagmara

Ja też bym chętnie dostał kontakt  :smile:  

Co do płyty z ogrzewaniem to już jeden wykonawca mi to wybił z głowy, ale tak z ciekawości zapytam, czy ktoś z was posiada takie ogrzewanie? Jak to się sprawuje na jesień i wiosnę?

----------


## prz3m0

Witam,
Czekamy za informacjami odnoście użytkowania płyty z ogrzewaniem?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Autor wątku jeszcze nie mieszka dlatego brak opinii.

Pytałem na PW.

Ja u siebie robię wodne w płycie 20cm (w 1 miejscu 25cm). Planuję ułożyć na dolnym zbrojeniu a później podwiązać do górnej siatki.
Nie będę raczej robił jakiś obejść dla mebli, dam rury wszędzie, nawet pod szafkami kuchennymi to będzie ciepła podłoga przy szafkach.

Powierzchnia płyty 100m2, rozdzielnia na środku więc pętle nie powinny być bardzo długie

----------


## iwan89

Odświeżę wątek bo mam dylemat pomiędzy:

- płyta z 10 cm XPS pod płytę i 15 cm EPS na gruncie i na to podłogówka 

- płyta z ogrzewaniem wodnym i 20 cm XPS pod. 

Jak jest aktualnie z doświadczeniem ekip w płytach grzewczych? Bo właśnie tego się obawiam najbardziej a dla mnie przy kotle gazowym akumulacyjność nie jest tak istotna bo zmiana nie wielka. Mam wycenę od jednej firmy za 169m2 płyty:

wariant 1: 53,000 zl

wariant 3: 77,000 zl

czy podłogówka nie wyjdzie w tym zestawieniu taniej na gruncie?

----------


## Kaizen

> wariant 1: 53,000 zl
> 
> wariant 3: 77,000 zl


Zakres tych wariantów sprowadzony do wspólnego mianownika? Bo coś zadziwiająco duża ta różnica. Czy płyta z ogrzewaniem jest z ogrzewaniem, a bez jest bez EPSa, bez wylewki i bez ogrzewania?

----------


## iwan89

> Zakres tych wariantów sprowadzony do wspólnego mianownika? Bo coś zadziwiająco duża ta różnica. Czy płyta z ogrzewaniem jest z ogrzewaniem, a bez jest bez EPSa, bez wylewki i bez ogrzewania?


Dokładniej jest tak:

- XPS 10 cm pod płytą + *10 cm* EPS na płycie = 53 tys. zł

- XPS 20 cm pod płytą + system grzewczy = 77 tys. zł

Jest to oferta jednej firmy, wyliczona dla dokładnie tej samej wielkości płyty i tych samych założeniach konstrukcyjnych.

----------


## Kaizen

> - XPS 10 cm pod płytą + *10 cm* EPS na płycie = 53 tys. zł


To dodaj jeszcze ze 22k zł na wylewkę i podłogówkę. A jeszcze lepiej zbierz oferty, bo jedni twierdzą, ze podłogowka kosztowała ich 60zł/m2, a inni że mają oferty za 90+

IMO gdyby płytę robili tak gładką i równą, jak z miksokreta, to wybór byłby prosty. Jak zrobisz płytę grzewczą, to jest spore ryzyko, że trzeba będzie jeszcze równać a co najmniej pójdzie wiecej kleju.

To, ze teraz zamierzasz grzać gazem może się zmienić. Np. Jak wyjdą jakieś problemy z przyłączem albo dotacje do PC powodujace, że instalacja PC bedzie 2x tańsza, niż kotła gazowego. Wiec na to bym nie patrzyl.

----------


## iwan89

> To dodaj jeszcze ze 22k zł na wylewkę i podłogówkę. A jeszcze lepiej zbierz oferty, bo jedni twierdzą, ze podłogowka kosztowała ich 60zł/m2, a inni że mają oferty za 90+
> 
> IMO gdyby płytę robili tak gładką i równą, jak z miksokreta, to wybór byłby prosty. Jak zrobisz płytę grzewczą, to jest spore ryzyko, że trzeba będzie jeszcze równać a co najmniej pójdzie wiecej kleju.
> 
> To, ze teraz zamierzasz grzać gazem może się zmienić. Np. Jak wyjdą jakieś problemy z przyłączem albo dotacje do PC powodujace, że instalacja PC bedzie 2x tańsza, niż kotła gazowego. Wiec na to bym nie patrzyl.


Pytanie kluczowe to wykonawcy. Czy to nie jest tak, że łatwiej mi będzie znaleźć doświadczoną ekipę osobno do płyty fundamentowej i osobno do podłogówki niż doświadczoną która dobrze wykona płytę grzewczą i jeszcze nie zrobi tego bardzo drogo? W internecie krąży opinia, że płytę grzewczą trzeba wykonać wyjątkowo starannie i tu obawiam się w zasadzie tylko o wykonawców.

PS. *Kaizen* Jak sam zauważyłeś są źródła które udowadniają, że XPS jednak nasiąka wodą, dlatego chyba też bezpieczniej robić warstwę izolacji na gruncie a nie tylko gruby XPS pod?

----------


## iwan89

Następne oferty do zestawienia i dla potomnych:

Firma A - Sama podłogówka ok. 17 tys. zł w firme tylko od podłogówki (System Herz)

Firma B - Płyta bez ogrzewania 20 cm XPS: 50 tys. zł

Firma B - Dopłata za *System ogrzewania wodnego do płyty fundamentowej grzejnej 8-9 tys. zł zależnie od rodzaju rurek(Rury Rautherm Pe-Xa lub Duro System Pex/Al/Pex)*

Firma C - Płyta bez ogrzewania z 20 cm XPS: 64 tys zł (dziwnie metraż wyliczyli, Firma B 148m2 a firma C 186m2.. stąd ta różnica)

Firma C - Dopłata za system ogrzewania wodnego do płyty fundmaentowej: 65 zł/m2, czyli w moim przypadku wyliczenie na poziomie firmy B czyli 9,5 tys. zł

Czyli płyta z ogrzewaniem wodnym w firmie B = 59 tys. zł. Ta sama praca w ofercie z poprzedniego posta 77 tys. zł.(tam również rury Rautherm Pe-Xa)

Podsumowanie:

Sama płyta fundamentowa to koszt około 52 tys. zł
Płyta grzewcza fundamentowa dopłata 9 tys zł.
Podłogówka na gruncie to koszt 17 tys zł(?) - Tutaj jest nieścisłość bo zastosowano inny system i wpływa to na cenę

Dziwi mnie różnica w cene, co wychodzi na to, że różnica w cenie pomiędzy płytą grzewczą a osobną podłogówką sięga 8 tys. zł, co wydaje się dość dużą różnicą, jeśli instalacja jest na tym samym poziomie jakości. Robocizna chyba nie jest aż tak różna, bo ułożenie na zbrojeniu czy ułożenie na gruncie to chyba to samo, ba na zbrojeniu chyba jednak ciężej. Skąd takie różnice?

Ps. Wszystkie podane przeze mnie kwoty, są kwotami netto.

----------


## tomkowz

*@iwan89* na co ostatecznie się zdecydowałeś? Stoję przed tym samym dylematem tyle, że jestem na etapie robienia projektu domu.

----------


## Stermaj

Zadam takie pytanie. Ile wytrzyma ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne. Ile lat, czy 100 lat jest realnym czasem. Co zrobić jak po 30 czy 50 latach coś się uszkodzi. Jak to naprawić, gdy będzie ono w płycie fundamentowej?

----------


## Kaizen

> Zadam takie pytanie. Ile wytrzyma ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne. Ile lat, czy 100 lat jest realnym czasem. Co zrobić jak po 30 czy 50 latach coś się uszkodzi. Jak to naprawić, gdy będzie ono w płycie fundamentowej?


A jak naprawisz doprowadzenie wody czy kanalizę pod płytą?

Niby jest taki przepis:
_§ 138. Obudowa przewodów instalacji ogrzewczej powinna umożliwiać wymianę instalacji bez naruszania konstrukcji budynku._
ale ile domów spełnia wymogi prawne co do joty?

Gdyby coś się stało, to pewnie trzeba zmienić ogrzewanie na inne - kaloryfery albo klimakonwektory. Tylko jak nic nie zostanie uszkodzone w czasie budowy, to potem tylko uszkodzenie mechaniczne wchodzi w grę - a to oznacza albo bezmyślne zabawy długim wiertłem, albo poważniejszy problem z pękaniem płyty fundamentowej.

----------


## Stermaj

No własnie, wszystko co zatopimy w płycie jest raz na zawsze do końca dni domu. Kanalizacja powinna umożliwiać jej ewentualne przepchanie, pęknięcia nie są uszkodzeniem uniemożliwiającym z jej korzystania. Samo przyłącze wody też powinno umożliwiać jego wymianę.

----------


## blitzkrieg

I jak się Wam spisują te płyty grzewcze?

----------


## jacentyy

> A jak naprawisz doprowadzenie wody czy kanalizę pod płytą?
> 
> Niby jest taki przepis:
> _§ 138. Obudowa przewodów instalacji ogrzewczej powinna umożliwiać wymianę instalacji bez naruszania konstrukcji budynku._
> ale ile domów spełnia wymogi prawne co do joty?
> 
> Gdyby coś się stało, to pewnie trzeba zmienić ogrzewanie na inne - kaloryfery albo klimakonwektory. Tylko jak nic nie zostanie uszkodzone w czasie budowy, to potem tylko uszkodzenie mechaniczne wchodzi w grę - a to oznacza albo bezmyślne zabawy długim wiertłem, albo poważniejszy problem z pękaniem płyty fundamentowej.


Normalnie, jest to do zrobienia łatwiej aniżeli rurki zatopione w elemencie konstrukcyjnym...

----------


## maciek8805

Ja też właśnie stanąłem przed tym samym dylematem.

Miałem dawać: 40 cm piasku, 20 cm XPS, 25 cm płyty B20 z tradycyjnym zbrojeniem... dopiero potem na płytę folia, przewody ogrzewania podłogowego i wylewka 5-7 cm. 

Lokalni wykonawcy za robociznę samej płyty zaśpiewali tyle (szczególnie za zbrojenie), że spadłem z krzesła. 
Poszukałem szerzej różnych możliwości i trafiłem na ofertę: płyta pod klucz w atrakcyjnej cenie dzięki m.in. zastosowaniu zbrojenia rozproszonego (fibrobeton). Do tego mają opcję przewodów ogrzewania zatopionych w płycie. 

Poważnie rozważam tę opcję, bo cena atrakcyjna.

Plusy jakie widzę na ten moment:
+ odpada koszt wykonania (robocizny) ogrzewania podłogowego i koszt dodatkowej wylewki, a jest to miejsce na spore oszczędności
+ mniej rzeczy do załatwiania, mniej fachowców do zatrudniania, czas budowy domu krótszy, bo odpada dodatkowa czynność
+ jeśli powierzchnia płyty będzie na tyle równa, że będzie bezpośrednio na nią można położyć podłogę to pomieszczenia wewnątrz będą o te 7 cm wyższe, niż pierwotnie zakładałem... Może nawet dzięki temu zmniejszę wysokość pomieszczeń o jeden bloczek (znowu oszczędności).

Minusy: 
- a co, jeśli popsuje się jakaś rurka tego ogrzewania? przecież nikt fibrobeton nie będzie kłuć! to chyba największy dylemat... przewody ogrzewania w elemencie konstrukcyjnym? jak oni obliczają parametry takiej płyty?
- na forum konstruktorów mają negatywne zdanie o czymś innym niż klasyczne zbrojenie - twierdzą, że to pod względem konstrukcji działa jak zwykła ława
- skoro podłoga będzie bezpośrednio na płycie to nie będzie dylatacji między podłogą, a ścianami nośnymi... czyli będą się przenosić dźwięki uderzeniowe na ściany i po całej płycie (całym domu)?

Chętnie posłucham użytkowników takich płyt, fachowców od wykonywania i projektowania.

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Minusy: 
> - a co, jeśli popsuje się jakaś rurka tego ogrzewania? przecież nikt fibrobeton nie będzie kłuć! to chyba największy dylemat... przewody ogrzewania w elemencie konstrukcyjnym? jak oni obliczają parametry takiej płyty?
> - na forum konstruktorów mają negatywne zdanie o czymś innym niż klasyczne zbrojenie - twierdzą, że to pod względem konstrukcji działa jak zwykła ława
> - skoro podłoga będzie bezpośrednio na płycie to nie będzie dylatacji między podłogą, a ścianami nośnymi... czyli będą się przenosić dźwięki uderzeniowe na ściany i po całej płycie (całym domu)?
> 
> Chętnie posłucham użytkowników takich płyt, fachowców od wykonywania i projektowania.


1. Przede wszystkim trzeba unikać połączeń rurek w betonie i zrobić test ciśnieniowy przed zalaniem. Po zalaniu nie mam pomysłu jakby taka rurka mogłaby się uszkodzić. Chyba że mechanicznie przez wiercenie - po prostu nie wiercić. Co do obliczeń cóż ktoś się pod tym podpisuje więc i bierze za to odpowiedzialność. 
2. Ja nie jestem konstruktorem, pół zawodowego życia spędziłem w prefabrykacji i to tej gdzie się w ogóle nie daje zbrojenia ( elementy do kanalizacji ) i to wytrzymuje potężne obciążenia. Beton wbrew pozorom ma sporą wytrzymałość na rozciąganie i zginanie.. Aczkolwiek jak robiłem swoja płytę władowałem tam sporo zbrojenia - dla pewności, i także uważam że beton z włóknami niewiele różni się od betonu bez zbrojenia. Ale tutaj tak samo jest ktoś kto się pod tym podpisuje i bierze odpowiedzialność. Poza tym dzisiaj mamy zupełnie inne betony niż powiedzmy 20 lat temu, Wytwórnia się patrzy się dziwie jak zamówisz B45 (C40/45) Czy nawet mocniejszy.
3. Nie zauważyłem takiego problemu. Na dole mam płytę i panele na górze mam klasycznego miksokreta z dylatacjami i panele - nie ma różnicy. Ba w pewnych granicach można także wyczuć różnice w temperaturze podłogi między pomieszczeniami z włączonym i wyłączonym obwodem tak jak na górze z dylatacjami.

----------


## maciek8805

Dzięki za komentarz.

Dostałem informację od firmy oferującej płytę z ogrzewaniem, że w ich systemie nie ma połączeń między rurkami. Stosują takie rozwiązanie od 10 lat i nigdy nie mieli problemów i awarii. Po położeniu robią test ciśnieniowy i kontrolują ciśnienie podczas wylewania betonu oraz po jego zakończeniu, więc de facto później - jak piszesz - już nie ma co się stać.

Mój konstruktor stwierdził, że płyta pod dom parterowy to nie parking dla ciężarówek i zbrojenie rozproszone jest jak najbardziej OK.

Tym samym chyba rozwiały się moje największe wątpliwości, co niniejszym przekazuję dla czytelników forum.

----------


## dawid blasiak

Jasne, wiele zależy od obciążeń. Tak jak pisałem ktoś to liczy i ktoś się podpisuje. Druga kwestia to doświadczenie, u nas dalej płyty są dosyć egzotyczne i na wszelki wypadek konstruktorzy ładują tam klasyczne zbrojenie.
Tak że powodzenia w budowie

----------


## bociankrasna

Odnośnie płyt w mojej okolicy to zarówno wykonawcy jak i architekci obrzydzają to rozwiązanie. Panie drogo bedzie, nic później nie zmienisz itd. W blokach też są w tych miejscach gdzie są i jakoś ludziska żyją. Następna kwestia jeden architekt zaleca płyty o grubości 35 do 40 cm betonu b25 z podwójną siatką fi 12! Paranoja jakaś. W skandynawi robią płyty połączone z ławami (w miejscach ścian nośnych grubość płyty 20-25cm) o grubości 10 cm zbrojone pojedynczą siatką. Fakt że pod domy szkieletowe ale u nas nikt tego nie rozdziela a szkoda. Mi plyta grzewcza wychodzi dokladnie tyle co tradycyjne gundamenty (uwzgledniając w fundamentach op, izolację i wylewki).

----------


## Dulin7

W mojej okolicy to byl nawet problem znalezc kierownika budowy ktory chcialby kierowac budowa domu na plycie. Szkoda tracic czas na przekonywanie miejscowych architektow do plyty bo jak zrobia ja z przymusu to na pewno sie nie przyloza do projektowania i potem wychodza plyty 30 cm pod parterowki  :wink:  zlecic projekt komus z polecanych na forum i po sprawie. Lepiej odzalowac tego tysiaka niz potem topic niepotrzebnie tysiace w betonie i stali

----------


## dawid blasiak

Akurat w kwestii tematu nie jest do końca takie topienie pieniędzy. Tona betonu kosztuje około 150 zł. Pojemność cieplna betonu jest 2  gorsza niż wody, za to masa 2,4  raza większa. Więc tona betonu akumuluje jak 500 litrów wody ( tak z grubsza). W pewnym sensie ładując beton w płytę, możemy wykorzystywać go jako bufor ( jeśli planujemy ogrzewanie w taniej taryfie). Lub jako stabilizator temperatury podnoszący komfort mieszkania.

----------


## gawel

> Witajcie,
> jestem na etapie projektowania domu - bryła już gotowa, zaczynamy pracę z konstruktorem. Jestem zdecydowany na płytę fund., która w przekroju będzie wyglądała +/- następująco:
> - grunt rodzimy,
> - pospółka (grubość w zależności od badań gruntu),
> - XPS 20cm,
> - zbrojenie,
> - beton 20cm,
> - zbrojenie (?).
> 
> ...


Pewno że warto , jak decydujesz się na średniowiecze, to przynajmniej woda może przesiąkać do gruntu w przypadku jak wcześniej czy później powstanie nieszczelność. jak dla mnie super.

----------


## gawel

> Akurat w kwestii tematu nie jest do końca takie topienie pieniędzy. Tona betonu kosztuje około 150 zł. Pojemność cieplna betonu jest 2  gorsza niż wody, za to masa 2,4  raza większa. Więc tona betonu akumuluje jak 500 litrów wody ( tak z grubsza). W pewnym sensie ładując beton w płytę, możemy wykorzystywać go jako bufor ( jeśli planujemy ogrzewanie w taniej taryfie). Lub jako stabilizator temperatury podnoszący komfort mieszkania.


Co ma na celu akumulowanie w dobie elektryczności za darmo? Funkcję akumulatora pełni sieć a energia po kilku latach jest za darmo. Akumulacyjnośc jest wadą bo ciężko precyzyjnie grzać zużywając tyle energii ile jest konieczne w danym momencie. 

Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt ze palenie kotłami niedługo będzie zakazane uprzedzając twoją odpowiedź.

----------


## Dulin7

> Akurat w kwestii tematu nie jest do końca takie topienie pieniędzy. Tona betonu kosztuje około 150 zł. Pojemność cieplna betonu jest 2  gorsza niż wody, za to masa 2,4  raza większa. Więc tona betonu akumuluje jak 500 litrów wody ( tak z grubsza). W pewnym sensie ładując beton w płytę, możemy wykorzystywać go jako bufor ( jeśli planujemy ogrzewanie w taniej taryfie). Lub jako stabilizator temperatury podnoszący komfort mieszkania.


Juz plyta 20 cm ma wystarczajaca akumulacje. W koncu plyta grubosci 20 cm i powierzchni 100m2 to 20m3 betonu o wadze ok 50 ton czyli liczac po Twojemu ok 25000 litrow bufora. malo zeby tylko z powodu akumulacji pogrubiac plyte?
Z doswiadczen forum wynika ze gdy warunki terenowe sa standardowe to w wiekszosci wypadkow wystarcza plyta grubosci 20 cm zbrojona siatka 20x20cm z preta 10mm.

----------


## J&D

> Co ma na celu akumulowanie w dobie elektryczności za darmo? Funkcję akumulatora pełni sieć a energia po kilku latach jest za darmo. Akumulacyjnośc jest wadą bo ciężko precyzyjnie grzać zużywając tyle energii ile jest konieczne w danym momencie. 
> 
> Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt ze palenie kotłami niedługo będzie zakazane uprzedzając twoją odpowiedź.


Jak masz liczyć licz na siebie. Sieć w tej chwili ma "pojemność" a za momencik jej nie ma przez najbliższe 24h i wtedy widać jej akumulację.
Ty masz dom z patyków i sterujesz temperaturą powietrza ze względu na brak akumulacji, a przy płycie steruje się temperaturą płyty własnie ze względu na jej dużą bezwładność.Ponadto płyta ma jeszcze jedną zaletę tzn jej samoregulacja.A wadę ma jedną trzeba pamiętać by na jesieni puścić grzanie tak by nie była wyziębiona za bardzo bo później kilka dni czekasz na jej odpowiednią temperaturę
Co prawda nie mam grzanej płyty ale tak wykonane warstwy posadzki że jest to same rozwiązanie, a mieszka się zarąbiście :big grin:

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Juz plyta 20 cm ma wystarczajaca akumulacje. W koncu plyta grubosci 20 cm i powierzchni 100m2 to 20m3 betonu o wadze ok 50 ton czyli liczac po Twojemu ok 25000 litrow bufora. malo zeby tylko z powodu akumulacji pogrubiac plyte?
> Z doswiadczen forum wynika ze gdy warunki terenowe sa standardowe to w wiekszosci wypadkow wystarcza plyta grubosci 20 cm zbrojona siatka 20x20cm z preta 10mm.


Oczywiście masz rację. Nie ma sensu pogrubiać płyty tylko dla akumulacji. Chodziło mi o takie otarcie łez jak już komuś wychodzi te 30 cm betonu. Zbrojnie oczywiście kwestia dopasowania do warunków.

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Co ma na celu akumulowanie w dobie elektryczności za darmo? Funkcję akumulatora pełni sieć a energia po kilku latach jest za darmo. Akumulacyjnośc jest wadą bo ciężko precyzyjnie grzać zużywając tyle energii ile jest konieczne w danym momencie. 
> 
> Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt ze palenie kotłami niedługo będzie zakazane uprzedzając twoją odpowiedź.


Ja też tak jak ty mam pare kW na dachu i grzeję czystym prądem. Bowiem uważam że duża akumulacyjnością też można precyzyjnie sterować. Mamy zupełnie inne domy i inne podejście do problemu , ty masz kanadyjczyka o małej akumulacji, ja jestem przegięty w drugą stronę-u mnie jest 175 ton betonowej akumulacji w domu. i możemy się kłócić ale i tak finalnie siebie nie przekonamy.

----------


## bociankrasna

Wszystkie rozwiąznia mają plusy i minusy. Na siłę nie ma co przekonywać ani jednych ani drugich. Tutaj podstawowym pytaniem powinno być źródło ciepła, bo np takich foli w betonie nie zalejesz, ale op już tak. Przez te roszady z czystym powietrzem też w związku z tym sam nie wiem czy kable plus pv (tutaj mam jeszcze kilka innych pytań) czy op plus pw. Byłyby dopłaty do nowych domów i sprawa oczywista pw plus pv a tak mam zagadkę.

----------


## pan_poziomica

> Co prawda nie mam grzanej płyty ale tak wykonane warstwy posadzki że jest to same rozwiązanie, a mieszka się zarąbiście


Kolego , to bardzo interesujące co napisałeś.
Czy mógłbys zdradzić więcej szczegółów tego rozwiązania? 
jestem na etapie projektu i chciałbym wykonac płyte fundamentową i dopiero na niej rurki.
myśle ze dam 20cm XPS na to folia i 20cm zbrojonej płyty. na  Płyte listwy do których przymocuje rurki podłogowki a nastepnie wylewka, jastrych lub anhydrytowa.

czy to ma sens?

----------


## J&D

By wykorzystać zalety akumulacji musisz mieć jak najwięcej warstwy akumulacyjnej nad rurkami (ew. kablami). U mnie przy tradycyjnym fundamentowaniu jest taki układ warstw: podsypka piaskowa,folia, styro 20cm, chudy 8-10cm, rurki podłogówki, posadzka 17 cm, wykończenie podłogi. Ściany i ławy fundamentowe po wewnętrznej stronie też izolowałem (ciągłość izolacji poziomej i pionowej) tak ze izolacja przeszła na ścianę jak gruba jest posadzka. W akumulacyjnym układzie musisz sterować temperaturą podłogi, nie powietrza, gdyż bezwładności nie da się przewidzieć.
W rodzinie mają wykonaną płytę fundamentową grzewczą (20cm) ale na kablach, które są mocowane do siatki zbrojeniowe płyty (w połowie wysokości) i na to mają 6cm jastrychu. Sterowanie temperaturą jednym sterownikiem z zatopioną czujką w płycie fundamentowej. Izolacje pod płytą to XPS 10cm i EPS 200 10cm.
Największa pojemność ma beton tradycyjny, potem jastrych a najmniejszą (praktycznie wcale) ma anhydryt którego nie używa się do akumulacji.
Jeszcze jedna sprawa, układanie elementów grzejnych w elementach konstrukcyjnych budynku, a takim jest płyta fundamentowa, jest niedozwolone zgodnie z warunkami technicznymi i nie każdy projektant pod czymś taki się podpisze (oficjalnie)

----------


## pan_poziomica

Wielkie dzięki J&D.
teraz to dopiero mam mętlik w głowie. Myślałem że ciepło będzie rozchodzić sie równomiernie po całej płycie i  że nie ma znaczenia miejsce umocowania rurek. Jak widac byłem w błędzie. Dodatkowo mam garaż w bryle budynku i z tego co czytam to ciepło z miejsc ogrzewanych będzie migrować przez płytę do garażu. Dlatego też zamierzałem w ograniczony sposób ogrzewac garaż.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Wielkie dzięki J&D.
> teraz to dopiero mam mętlik w głowie. Myślałem że ciepło będzie rozchodzić sie równomiernie po całej płycie i  że nie ma znaczenia miejsce umocowania rurek. Jak widac byłem w błędzie. Dodatkowo mam garaż w bryle budynku i z tego co czytam to ciepło z miejsc ogrzewanych będzie migrować przez płytę do garażu. Dlatego też zamierzałem w ograniczony sposób ogrzewac garaż.


Jak na nowo, wymyśla się koło, to takie są tego skutki.

Najlepszy system ogrzewania to podłogówka plus grzejniki. Najlepszy pod kontem egzystencji w domu. Cenowo, wiadomo wychodzi trochę drożej, ale do tego bezapelacyjnie warto dopłacić.

----------


## Arwz

A tu kikla arugmentów przeciw: https://receptynadom.pl/warto-zrobic...fundamentowej/

podsumowanie. 
Nie bo:
  - trudność w wykonaniu: podczas zalewania można uszkodzić tak, że nie będzie widać od razu na teście ciśnieniowym,
  - rurki osłabiają konstrukcję płyty,
  - nie jest taniej; XPS 30 cm pod płytą vs. 10cm XPS + 15 cm EPS pod zwykłym ogrzewaniem podłogowym,
  - duża bezwładność (liczona w dniach) może doprowadzić do tego, że będzie gorąco na wiosnę,
  - gorsza akustyka, bo ściany są wprost na płycie,
  - łatwiej zrobić "wyższy" budynek, bo płyta powinna być nieco w gruncie..
  - nie da się naprawiać,

----------


## Kaizen

> - trudność w wykonaniu: podczas zalewania można uszkodzić tak, że nie będzie widać od razu na teście ciśnieniowym,


Niby czego nie widać od razu? Zmiażdżenie rurki - od razu widać we wzroście ciśnienia. Przedziurawienie - w spadku.




> - rurki osłabiają konstrukcję płyty,


Która i tak jest policzona z dużym zapasem.




> - nie jest taniej; XPS 30 cm pod płytą vs. 10cm XPS + 15 cm EPS pod zwykłym ogrzewaniem podłogowym,


Czemu porównujesz 25cm z 30? Oczywiście, że jest taniej. Bo dołożenie wylewki i drugiej robocizny do układania styropianu jest znacznie droższe, niż dodatkowe m3 XPS.




> - duża bezwładność (liczona w dniach) może doprowadzić do tego, że będzie gorąco na wiosnę,


Bezwładność to zaleta. I nie liczy się w dniach. Za gorąco nie będzie, bo wzrost temperatury powietrza o 1* to spadek mocy grzewczej o jakieś 25-50% - to właśnie jest samoregulacja podłogówki. Gorzej, jak w ciągu kilku godzin spadnie temperatura o kilkanaście stopni i mróz się utrzyma, jak było kilka tygodni temu. Bo to oznacza, że trzeba szybko wrzucić do płyty kilkanaście kWh żeby podnieść jej temperaturę, żeby uzyskać potrzebną moc grzewczą (zwiększyć różnicę temperatur).




> - gorsza akustyka, bo ściany są wprost na płycie,


Co to za inteligent pisał? Przecież ściany zawsze stoją na płycie (zarówno działowe jak i nośne). Bo chyba ktoś piszący o akustyce nie ma na myśli ścianek z kartongipsu?




> - łatwiej zrobić "wyższy" budynek, bo płyta powinna być nieco w gruncie..


To chyba więcej XPS pod ułatwia umieszczenie dołu płyty wyżej, niż odwrotnie?




> - nie da się naprawiać,


Że niby płyta pod EPS i wylewką da się naprawić? Czy że rurki odkuć łatwiej w jastrychu, niż w płycie (jakoś nie widzę różnicy)?

----------


## exetterenak

Czy taka płyta stałaby się grzewczą gdyby zastąpić betonem te 6cm styropianu pod wylewka końcową? Można na wtedy położyć rurki ogrzewania w wylewce o grubości 12cm? Opłaca się grzać całą taką płytę? Bo widzę że miałaby 27cm grubości. Tylko się zastanawiam jak że stratami ciepła i nośnością konstrukcji.

----------


## Kaizen

IMO 8cm termoizolacji do gruntu i 12 do powietrza od płyty grzewczej to zdecydowanie za mało.

----------


## exetterenak

> IMO 8cm termoizolacji do gruntu i 12 do powietrza od płyty grzewczej to zdecydowanie za mało.


To może być rzeczywiście skomplikowane trochę bardziej bo przy tym przekroju na samym skraju płyty tam gdzie jest ostroga jest rzeczywiście 8cm XPS od gruntu. Jednak w środkowej części jest 8cm XPS + 15cm EPS. Takie 23cm to już nie jest takie zło. Gorzej wygląda izolacja boczna bo to rzeczywiście tylko 12cm od gruntu w pionie.
Nie bardzo mam z kim to omówić bo firma która to stawia ma taki standard jak na obrazku. Gdyby udało mi się dorwać do projektanta/konstruktora tej płyty to mam ochotę zadać mu te pytania.

Sam mam wątpliwości czy to ok.

----------


## muszkieter7

No to i ja się wypowiem, moja płyta ma warstwy: folia 0,2, chudziak 10 cm, folia 0,2 , xps synthos 2 x 10 na przekładkę klejony, folia PVC 1 mm wywiniętą na burty xps, zbrojenie góra i dół  fi 12 oczko co. 20 cm, beton c20/c25 25 cm W 8, boki to ostroga xps 10 cm i na bokach plyty też 10 cm. W płycie na samej górze są zapięte do górnej siatki pexy co 10 cm, i zalane betonem na próbie ciśnieniowej 4 bar. I trzyma ciśnienie od lipca do dziś. Rurki mają w porywach 3 cm betonu nad sobą, niby trochę mało.

----------


## zkubinski

Osobiście też jestem przed etapem budowy i zgłębiłem temat ogrzewania w płycie - jeszcze nie mam projektu ale założenia mam takie, że w płycie fundamentowej nie będę robił ogrzewania podłogowego jak to bardzo często widzę na filmikach w YT, z tego względu, że płyta fundamentowa jest zbyt gruba i jest w niej zbrojenie. O co chodzi ? Dawniej zawodowo zajmowałem się pomiarami temperatury i w sumie aby ogrzać masywną płytę fundamentową, to takiego klocka będzie trzeba długo grzać ZANIM ona odda ciepło do budynku i w sumie trochę energii trzeba będzie w to włożyć. Plus płyty fundamentowej jest taki, że ma dużą masę i teoretycznie dłużej może oddawać ciepło. Jeszcze widzę to tak, że ekipa budowlana ma ułatwioną robotę, bo w sumie za jednym razem zrobi ogrzewanie w płycie, zawinie cztery litery i ty się bujaj. Osobiście chcę zrobić tak, że

W dużym uproszczeniu - bo jeszcze chcę zgłębić z jakie warstwy daje się na płytę fundamentową aby to było zrobione POPRAWNIE

1. Na grunt dać 20cm XPS
2. Na XPS rozłożyć zbrojenie
3. Zalać betonem
4. Płytę fundamentową pokryć środkiem gruntującym potem na to rozłożyć papę termozgrzewalną (hydroizolacja pozioma)
5. Wymurować ściany i zalać strop (dlaczego ? ano dlatego, żeby nie poniszczyć podłogówki gdy będę zalewał strop, ponieważ rury podtrzymujące świeżo wylany strop trochę obciążenia przenoszą)
6. Rozłożyć styropian XPS o grubości 10cm
7. Rozłożyć rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego
8. Całość zalać chudym betonem (pamiętać o dylatacji)

Plus takiego rozwiązania jest taki, że szybciej ogrzejemy mieszkanie i straty ciepła powinny być mniejsze i tym samym mniej energii pójdzie w płytę.

Należy też pamiętać o mostkach termicznych podczas murowania ścian bezpośrednio na płycie fundamentowej. 

Jeżeli ktoś ma lepszą koncepcję to niech się podzieli. Sądzę, że na pewno gdzieś zrobiłem błąd więc niechaj ktoś mnie poprawi

----------


## L.mArK

> Osobiście też jestem przed etapem budowy i zgłębiłem temat ogrzewania w płycie - jeszcze nie mam projektu ale założenia mam takie, że w płycie fundamentowej nie będę robił ogrzewania podłogowego jak to bardzo często widzę na filmikach w YT, z tego względu, że płyta fundamentowa jest zbyt gruba i jest w niej zbrojenie. O co chodzi ? Dawniej zawodowo zajmowałem się pomiarami temperatury i w sumie aby ogrzać masywną płytę fundamentową, to takiego klocka będzie trzeba długo grzać ZANIM ona odda ciepło do budynku i w sumie trochę energii trzeba będzie w to włożyć. Plus płyty fundamentowej jest taki, że ma dużą masę i teoretycznie dłużej może oddawać ciepło. Jeszcze widzę to tak, że ekipa budowlana ma ułatwioną robotę, bo w sumie za jednym razem zrobi ogrzewanie w płycie, zawinie cztery litery i ty się bujaj. Osobiście chcę zrobić tak, że
> 
> W dużym uproszczeniu - bo jeszcze chcę zgłębić z jakie warstwy daje się na płytę fundamentową aby to było zrobione POPRAWNIE
> 
> 1. Na grunt dać 20cm XPS
> 2. Na XPS rozłożyć zbrojenie
> 3. Zalać betonem
> 4. Płytę fundamentową pokryć środkiem gruntującym potem na to rozłożyć papę termozgrzewalną (hydroizolacja pozioma)
> 5. Wymurować ściany i zalać strop (dlaczego ? ano dlatego, żeby nie poniszczyć podłogówki gdy będę zalewał strop, ponieważ rury podtrzymujące świeżo wylany strop trochę obciążenia przenoszą)
> ...


O jakich mostkach piszesz skoro płyta będzie na 20 cm XPSu?

----------

